# nVidia PhysX für Radeon HD4870? Möglich?



## unti20 (20. Juli 2008)

*nVidia PhysX für Radeon HD4870? Möglich?*

Hi leute, 

da ja auf den nVidia Gpus schon PhysX läuft, und schon seit längerem im internet gerüchte kursieren, dass schon auf der HD 3870 X2 auch PhysX aktiviert wurde, wollte ich fragen, ob das jetzt endlich bei der Radeon HD 4870 möglich ist? 

Bedank mich schon mal für eure antworten 

mfg


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: nVidia PhysX für Radeon HD4870? Möglich?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-news/19509-physx-amd-radeon-es-geht-zuegig-voran.html

Da darfst du weiterlesen


----------



## unti20 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: nVidia PhysX für Radeon HD4870? Möglich?*

thx 

hoffe nur dass bald die passende implementierung für die HD 4xxx reihe kommt, und auch veröffentlicht wird.
Dann wird sich mein HD 4870 Crossfire gespann freuen ^^ xD


----------



## boss3D (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: nVidia PhysX für Radeon HD4870? Möglich?*

Was mich nur wundert, ist, dass ATI vor dem Release der HD4000-Reihe angegeben hatte, dass man sich für die Graka-Serie eine eigene Physiklösung überlegt hätte. Davon hat man allerdings dann nicht mehr viel gehört ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## unti20 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: nVidia PhysX für Radeon HD4870? Möglich?*

hmm aber ich persönlich find, dass ati die neue HD 4000 Reihe echt mal gut gemacht hat, wenn man bedenkt wie schlecht amd grad dasteht. 
Außerdem greifen die leute die mehr leistung für gleichen preis wollen eh wie ich zu zwei HD 4870 für knapp 500 Euro, soviel kostet eine GTX 280 und ist langsamer. 
Ich persönlich bin zwar nVidia fan aber wegen den hohen preisen und schlechten produkten wie z.B. 9800 GTX, welche nur 2% schneller war wie meine ultra dann...


----------



## d00mfreak (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: nVidia PhysX für Radeon HD4870? Möglich?*



boss3D schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert, ist, dass ATI vor dem Release der HD4000-Reihe angegeben hatte, dass man sich für die Graka-Serie eine eigene Physiklösung überlegt hätte. Davon hat man allerdings dann nicht mehr viel gehört ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Naja, ich persönlich bin froh, dass man sich auf etwas Gemeinsames einigen konnte. So hat nun jeder etwas von Physik-Beschleunigung. Hätte ATi selbst was gebracht, gäbe es 3 verschiedene Methoden, Physik zu beschleunigen, wobei vermutlich immer nur entweder die Intel (dürfte vermutlich auf allen Prozessoren laufen), nVidia- oder ATi-Lösung implementiert worden wäre. Besitzer eines Grafikkarten-Modells vom jeweils anderem Hersteller hätten beim Einsatz von Physx oder der ATi-Lösung in die Röhre geguckt.

Mich stört es schon, dass man sich beim MB-Kauf für Crossfire/SLI entscheiden muss, falls man möglicherweise später mal ne Karte dazu nehmen will. Bei den zukünftigen Intels mit IMC ist es fraglich, ob SLI überhaupt noch möglich sein wird, da sich Intel und nVidia nicht über eine Lizenz für QPI-Chipsets einigen können.


----------



## klefreak (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: nVidia PhysX für Radeon HD4870? Möglich?*

naja, so richtig geeinigt hat man sich ja noch nicht, da derzeit von AMD keine offizielle Unterstützung für das Radeon-PhysX Projekt besteht, der Programmierer Regeneration hat auf NGHQ auch schon gemeldet, dass er versucht auch die HD4xxx Serie PHysX tauglich zu machen, derzeit war ihm dies mangels eines Testexemplares nicht möglich (er kommt aus Israel)

lg Klemens

ps: ich hoffe, dass sich da bald was tut !!, nur wenn beide Firmen hier an einem Strang ziehen kann sich eine gute (beschleunigte) Physik in Spielen durchsetzen


----------



## boss3D (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: nVidia PhysX für Radeon HD4870? Möglich?*

Ich finde es auch positiv, dass man sich auf eine Lösung einigen konnte.  

Erstens hat Intel so mehr Konkurrenz beim Thema "Physikberechnung in Spielen/Benchmarks" und zweitens, wie "d00mfreak" schon richtig schrieb, ist es für die Spielhersteller einfacher. Diese können mit PhysX arbeiten, ohne sich Sorgen machen zu müssen, dass die Spiele mangels unterstüzender Hardware, Ladenhüter werden.

Außerdem gefällt mir, wie sich der Grafikkartenmarkt entwickelt. Intel hat ja schon das Ende der Grafikkarte prophezeit, allerdings kann ich mir einen PC, indem außer einer CPU kaum noch was drinnen steckt, nicht vorstellen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: nVidia PhysX für Radeon HD4870? Möglich?*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch positiv, dass man sich auf eine Lösung einigen konnte.
> 
> Erstens hat Intel so mehr Konkurrenz beim Thema "Physikberechnung in Spielen/Benchmarks" und zweitens, wie "d00mfreak" schon richtig schrieb, ist es für die Spielhersteller einfacher. Diese können mit PhysX arbeiten, ohne sich Sorgen machen zu müssen, dass die Spiele mangels unterstüzender Hardware, Ladenhüter werden.


Ihr habt da irgendwas missverstanden. Von einer Einigung kann keine Rede sein. Nvidia entwickelt PhysX, AMD forciert aber Intels Havok.
siehe ATI CrossFire™ and Physics

Die Tatsache, dass an PhysX-Support für ATI Karten gearbeitet wird, verdanken wir einigen engagierten ATI-Käufern und nicht etwa AMD.


> The bad news is we still don’t have access to any HD 4800 hardware yet. It is very important for this project to receive AMD’s support on both developer and PR levels. It seems that AMD still is not being cooperative, we get the feeling that they want this project to fail. Perhaps their plans are to strangle PhysX since AMD and Intel have Havok. We truly hope this is not the case since “format wars” are really bad for the consumers (For example: Blu-ray vs. HD-DVD).


Quelle: PhysX GPU Acceleration on Radeon Update
Aber anscheinend hilft Nvidia den Entwicklern bzgl. PhysX auf Radeon.

Ich hoffe nur, dass sich einer der Standards dann durchsetzt und nicht das eine Spiel nur mit Intel- und AMD-, das nächste nur mit AMD- und Nivida-Karten gut läuft. Ok, dann wäre man mit einer Radeon fein raus aber AMDs Verdienst wäre es nicht!


----------



## boss3D (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: nVidia PhysX für Radeon HD4870? Möglich?*

Ok, jetzt ist alles klar. Auf jeden Fall scheine ich nichts falsch zu machen, wenn ich mir die HD4870 hole.   

Trotzdem glaube ich, dass AMD die privaten Leute, die sich um PhysX auf Radeons bemühen, früher, oder später unterstützen wird. So egal wird ihnen das Thema nicht sein, dass sie sich kaum bis garnicht selbst drum kümmern.

Eine Frage hätte ich zu dem ...


Adrenalize schrieb:


> AMD forciert aber Intels Havok.


... Satz:
War es nicht so, dass Havok bis jetzt "CPU-Physik" war, also nur von der CPU berechnet werden konnte? Meinst du damit, dass AMD/ATI versuchen würde, die Radeons neben PhysiX- auch Havok-tauglich zu machen? 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: nVidia PhysX für Radeon HD4870? Möglich?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend hilft Nvidia den Entwicklern bzgl. PhysX auf Radeon.


Naja, ob nVidia wirklich will, das die Radeons auch beschleunigen?!

Das ist eben die Frage, wie 'grün' sich AMD und nV (noch) sind...


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: nVidia PhysX für Radeon HD4870? Möglich?*



boss3D schrieb:


> Trotzdem glaube ich, dass AMD die privaten Leute, die sich um PhysX auf Radeons bemühen, früher, oder später unterstützen wird. So egal wird ihnen das Thema nicht sein, dass sie sich kaum bis garnicht selbst drum kümmern.


Wie gesagt, AMD setzt offiziell auf die Konkurrenz-Engine Havok. Wenn der Druck groß genug wird, werden sie sich ihm vermutlich beugen, aber bisher reissen die AMD'ler wohl nicht um eine Zusammenarbeit mit Nvidia in Sachen PhysX.


> War es nicht so, dass Havok bis jetzt "CPU-Physik" war, also nur von der CPU berechnet werden konnte?


Offensichtlich wird Havok auf GPU umgebogen, da die GPUs hier ohnehin effizienter sein dürften als CPU. Physikberechnungen werden in den meisten Fällen gut parallelisierbare Float-Berechnungen sein, da knallt eine GPU mit über 100 Streamprozessoren halt mehr als eine aufgeblähte CPU mit ihrer handvoll ALUs.


> Meinst du damit, dass AMD/ATI versuchen würde, die Radeons neben PhysiX- auch Havok-tauglich zu machen?


AMD versucht ja eben gerade nicht, die Radeons PhysX-tauglich zu machen. AMD werkelt hier an Havok rum, die Leute, die da mittels CUDA PhysX auf die Radeons bringen wollen, werden nicht von AMD bezahlt, die machen das auf eigene Faust. Ein paar Nvidia-Leute arbeiten wohl mit, denn Nvidia ist natürlich viel daran gelegen, dass PhysX bereits auf allen Karten läuft bevor Intel und AMD mit GPU-Havok ankommen.
Schau einfach nochmal die Bilder auf ATI CrossFire™ and Physics an. Nichtmal den Text muss man lesen, einfach oben die Bilder mit den Radeonkarten ansehen und unten das Havok-Logo. Na, klingelts? 

Das Einzige, was ich dir nicht erklären kann ist, warum sie Havok von Intel vorziehen. Entweder man hat bei AMD schon an Havok rumprobiert als Intel es noch nicht gekauft hatte, oder sie haben mehr Angst vor Nvidia als vor Intel, oder sie wollen mit Intels Hilfe ATI pushen. Der Einkauf rechnet sich ja nach wie vor nicht für AMD, die hocken immer noch auf einem Berg schulden seit dem ATI-Kauf.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: nVidia PhysX für Radeon HD4870? Möglich?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, ob nVidia wirklich will, das die Radeons auch beschleunigen?!


Natürlich wollen sie dass. Denn wenn ATI-Karten auch PhysX nutzen, kann man quasi ab sofort die PhysX-Engine in den Spielen einbauen und alle Spieler mit DX10-Karte können sie nutzen.
Damit wäre PhysX wohl etabliert, lange bevor Intel eine Final von GPU-Havok herausbringt.
Natürlich hat Nvidia nichts dagegen, wenn die ATI-Karten nicht ganz so effizient arbeiten, aber nunja, CUDA und PhysX sind beides ihre Produkte, notfalls können sie ja etwas herumdoktoren, wenn ihnen ATI zu gut wird. 

Eine richtige Zusammenarbeit von AMD und Nvidia könnte natürlich Intels Havokstart und Intels Pläne für die Grafikkartensparte versauen, weil Intel dann eine PhysX-Lizenz bräuchte, aber offenbar hat AMD mehr Angst vor Nvidia als vor Intel oder es hat andere (vertragliche?) Gründe, warum AMD auf Havok setzt.

Aber Nvidias Motive sind für mich nachvollziehbar, die wollen PhysX als Standard etablieren, um Havok zuvorzukommen.


----------



## Leopardgecko (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: nVidia PhysX für Radeon HD4870? Möglich?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das Einzige, was ich dir nicht erklären kann ist, warum sie Havok von Intel vorziehen. Entweder man hat bei AMD schon an Havok rumprobiert als Intel es noch nicht gekauft hatte, oder sie haben mehr Angst vor Nvidia als vor Intel, oder sie wollen mit Intels Hilfe ATI pushen. Der Einkauf rechnet sich ja nach wie vor nicht für AMD, die hocken immer noch auf einem Berg schulden seit dem ATI-Kauf.



Ich denke mal, das liegt daran, das Havok schon in vielen Spielen verwendet wird und somit auch schon bei den Spieleherstellern etabliert ist.
PhysX wird aber bislang (leider) nur von einigen wenigen Spielen unterstützt.
Außerdem ist mit Havok/FX ja schon eine Physik-API speziell für die Grafikkarte vorhanden, nur hat das bisher noch niemand verwendet, weil vermutlich die Karten bisher nicht stark genung dafür waren.


----------

